# Squid TCP_MISS/503 on Many Domains



## bfrancom (Aug 25, 2012)

Web pages were failing to load on (mostly) Google's and Facebook's domains through squid.  Direct access was working normally.  I kept getting these errors in squid:

```
TCP_MISS/503 0 CONNECT fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net:443 - DIRECT/- -
```

This seems to have to do with ipv6 responses.

The solution I found was to add this setting to the squid conf: 

```
tcp_outgoing_address <public IP or domain name>
```

Since I don't run ipv6 yet, I discovered another person solved this by compiling squid without ipv6 support.

Disabling ipv6 in the OS level, nor in pf.conf had any affect on the squid 503 errors.
I run pf + squid 3.1 on FreeBSD 8.3-stable, and the problem was also happening on FreeBSD 8.2-stable.


----------



## moiseev (Jun 27, 2013)

Another solution. Add this to the squid.conf:

```
dns_v4_first on
```


----------

